# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Room infor for Reggae on the Rock Reunion

## Nurse Marcia

Hmmm, that title has a lot of R's  :Stick Out Tongue: 
(Couldn't edit the typo in the title - should read info)

For more info on this event in Rockford, IL, click on the previous thread at http://negril.com/forum/showthread.p...e-Rock-Reunion

Sweden House Lodge Room rate is $50 which includes tax. Friday and Saturday Sep 14th and 15th.
Ask for a room in the Friends of Jamaica Reunion block to get that price.

Some rooms have 2 double beds, some a King or Queen
Ask for the most recently refurbished rooms.

Call to make your reservations: 815-398-4130
Rooms must be booked by September 1st to get that rate. 

The manager's name is Maria Martinez if you have any problems with booking. 

I hope you all consider coming to this party - it's really a lot of fun.

----------

